# texture over paint?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can probably put some textures on painted walls but do yourself a favor and lay down a nice primer first. 

Skim coating walls with drywall compound goes fairly fast once you get the hang of working with a wide knife. Learning to work with hot mud that you mix yourself is worth the learning curve too. The mesh tape work well for cracks and was designed for such applications. 

For walls in extremely rough shape their are surfacing membranes that will seal up cracks and so forth. NuWall is one brand but it is pricey. They also sell wall texture in sheets and things that you apply like wallpaper. I have never had reason to use it and it does sort of fall into the category of painted wallpaper in my eyes I guess. 

You can rent a hamper setup and spray drywall texture. You should have some idea in mind of what you are hoping to accomplish. Sand mixed into paint can sometimes provide enough texture to even out a wall. 

Just remember as you paint that the higher the sheen of the paint the more the imperfections are going to show. Darker colors will display defects more too.


----------



## thefawkese1 (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you... i will have to look up all those terms lol... 

for the paint, i'm going with a tan, but not too dark, in a satin finish. my understanding is that it is bit more cleanable than flat, but not too glossy? 

sorry to sound stupid, but by primer, i'm assuming you mean a paint primer and not some other sort that i've not heard of? 

thanks for the tip on the "nuwall", i will look into it, it might be a good choice


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't bother looking up the term "hamper" you already know what that is hahaha. He meant "hopper." I would just buy one if you already own a compressor. You can get one at hd for like $60 your gonna pay more than half that to rent one probably


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

It is "very generous" of the landlord to provide the paint.

If you want to do it right, its going to take time and effort, tools and materials. Definitely more than just a coat of paint. Assuming that the wallpaper is stuck to the wall, and not coming down easily, see this thread that I started.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/painting-over-wallpaper-no-other-option-how-proceed-111080/

However, the general feeling is that painting over wallpaper is not the way to go.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Go to drywallschool.com and you can find various pictures of textures and tutorials on how to apply them....


----------

